

ZozzyTV, my Startup Launches - seanodonnell
http://www.zozzytv.com/
The idea is to allow people to upload their video, which is then displayed on 3 huge screens in Dublin city centre (Ireland, each one is the size of most shopfronts). Any feedback, comments, suggestions? Its been running for 3 days now, and content submissions are just beginning to pick up.
Theres a version 2 of the website going to go live in the next few days, so I would love some feedback so I can work in anything badly needed before then.
======
seanodonnell
The video uploaded to the screens is Displayed on 3 large screens in Dublin
City Centre (Ireland) all day, and allows people to request their video be
played via sms.

If anyone has any feedback, suggestions I would love to hear them. Version 2
of the website will go live in a few days, and I'm hoping to include any good
ideas I hear. Thanks.

------
seanodonnell
This is what the screens look like

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanodonnell/4106843248/>

What also might be of interest is they are actually displaying a webpage that
uses html5 ogg video.

~~~
gomyar
Horay!

------
bruin4tw
This is a good idea. I wonder if this has been implemented in America.

~~~
seanodonnell
I dont think so, or at least after a lot of searching, I've yet to see
anything similar.

